# How to create child domain in an existing domain



## Inderpreet (Dec 4, 2009)

Hello everyone!I am new user in this forum.I am preparing for my exam.

I have installed a windows 2003 server as a domain controller in my domain and joined windows xp to that domain using virtualbox.
now I want to add a child domain.i did dcpromo but it says that active directory would be deleted/ is it possible to add it at this stage?
Can anybody explain me these concepts.....pls.
I am really confused!

Thanks
Inderpreet


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

you need a second domain controler to be the DC for the child domain.

Each domain needs atleast one DC.

So if you have a root domain, with 4 child domains you need atleast 5 domain controlers.


----------



## Inderpreet (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks Bilbus.


----------



## suryansha (Nov 13, 2008)

it is not the domain controller issue
u need to have another member server log onto it as local administrator and then run dcpromo then u will be provided with the option to join an existing forest and then existing domain as child domain
then supply the enterprise administrator username and password for the root domain
thats it go through other processes n u r done
hope my solution helps u


----------



## Inderpreet (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks suryansha for clearing that out.
Can I ask you few more things that i am confused about.
I would be very grateful to you if you can help me to resolve my queries-

So when we create a child domain,does it replicates active directory automatically?

if it is a new domain in the same forest ,how do we create a trust between the two?

and also I have very little idea about sites.
do they have same active directory database information, usually i read that there are multiple sites for a single active directory domain(like in new york,london etc.)they share resources.how do they connect to each other(is it via vpn?)

thanks for your consideration.


Best Regards,
Inderpreet


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

yes it does.

If it's a domain in the same forst, it is trusted by default.

Generaly yes a vpn.


----------



## suryansha (Nov 13, 2008)

yes u r always welcome to ask any question regarding networking n i will do reply if i know the answer
anyways now answers to ur questions
1. So when we create a child domain,does it replicates active directory automatically?
yes it does replicate active directory data and if u have created any application directory partition then u can also control its replication to ur domain controllers in ur domain or to domain controllers in the entire forest

2.if it is a new domain in the same forest ,how do we create a trust between the two?
if u have a new domain in same forest then the trust relationship is created automatically. it is only when u want explicit trusts between domains in other forest or a shortcut trust between ur domains u need to create them.

3.and also I have very little idea about sites.
do they have same active directory database information, usually i read that there are multiple sites for a single active directory domain(like in new york,london etc.)they share resources.how do they connect to each other(is it via vpn?)
as already mentioned as long as u r in same domain no matter how many sites u have u always have same active directory database. And as far as their connection is concerned they can connect via different wan connections available. If they have T1 lines they can connect using it or if they have POTS they might use it also.

i hope my answers r informative for u


----------



## Inderpreet (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks bilbus and suryansha


----------

